# Python dust okay?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

My goats all started itching like crazy the other day when we warmed up to the high 80's. They are rubbing and scratching on everything. I don't see anything on them but I'm assuming it's some kind of mite or lice? 

Can I use the Python dust on my girl who is due any day now?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

If you don't see anything on them I wouldn't medicate... they are probably just shedding. If you have a horse brush you could use that on them and it might make them feel better...
M.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes it is safe for any age.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, they are shedding too. I was out brushing them yesterday trying to figure out why they are suddenly so itchy. They are chewing on there legs really bad too. If it was just one I wouldn't worry but all 6 seem very irritated. Came on very suddenly. I already sprinkled the other 5 with dust. I just wasn't sure about Tina. Going to sprinkle her too just to be safe.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, it's safe.


----------

